# HELP!!



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

On Sunday my family brought home our nine week old Havanese, Digby. While I think he is a great choice for our family, grooming him is the one thing that I was most concerned about. We have tried to brush him with a slicker brush twice, and both times he has snapped at us several times. I am so upset right now, and worried that he is going to be a "problem dog." Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new pup. Dogs and puppies need to be trained to like to be groomed, you need to start out gently and patently over a course of a few weeks. You can offer small treats as you get your puppy use to grooming and being handled.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The slicker brushes hurt. Try using the metal combs. I have one that is made for a Bichon type dog. They work really well. Be careful not to pull when you get to a mat. Work the mat out gently. I keep my guys in puppy cuts, it is way more manageable. Please don't get discouraged. If you comb him daily, it will help with the knots. Good luck!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Give lots of treats while grooming so they think of it as a fun thing.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

First off-Congrats!!! He will not be a problem pup. Get a nice Chris Christensen comb and start out slow. By slow I mean comb him for only 5 minutes or so at a time and give very small bits of treats as you go. If there is a mat hold the fur close to the skin and gently work out the mat-so you are not pulling the skin. I do have a #1 all systems dematting comb. You should not need that for quite a few months when he starts getting his adult coat and starts matting. Be sure to groom every day so he gets used to it. Lizzie runs when she hears me get the combs out, but she tolerates it-only for the treats she gets!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, puppies do nip and they have to be trained not to. I think ANY puppy you bring home will need some training, Gucci used to nip at the brush and comb, but she's fine now. she still doesnt' particularly like grooming, especially mats, but she tolerates it.

INVEST in a good quality brush and comb, not only will it be more tolerable for your puppy, it gets the job done quicker, less painfully and you'll end up with a prettier coat and less breakage. You can find some less expensive versions of designer combs, like the greyhound combs (which are great) teflon coated comb. I actually bought this comb a few months ago to keep in my backpack for on the go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prolux-Style-Te...ltDomain_0&hash=item2563d02479#ht_2510wt_1141

And it works just as well as the $40 one I keep at home, The Chris Christensen brushes, especially the wood pinned comb and the wire comb are both really nice and work great:

http://www.showdogstore.com/Chris-Christensen-Brushes.aspx?gclid=CL-prNfzsKoCFcWA5Qod6mY98Q

The slicker brushes just don't work with her coat at all, the pins are sharp and she'd probably snip at me now if I tried that after the combs she's used to.

Anyhow, there are lots of threads on here about grooming tools, and they are well worth the investment. However, don't waste your money on any 'dematting' products. NOTHING works better than some corn starch rubbed into the mat to break it up and help it come out.

:welcome: to the forum! We'd love to see pictures 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't worry. You don't have a problem pup. Just take it slow. A nine week old pup probably has very soft, fine hair so all you need to do at this stage is introduce your pup to grooming. Get rid of the slicker for now and start with a soft brush or comb. Let him sniff it and even mouth it a little while you hold it. Don't even brush with it yet. Just get him used to it being near him. After that, start with just a few gentle strokes. Work your way up, over time, to all over gentle brushing or combing and make sure you treat as you go and use a gentle, calming voice. Tell him what a good boy he's being. In time, he will learn to tolerate grooming but he's just a tiny baby right now so it's new, different and likely a bit painful with a slicker brush.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with everyone, get rid of the slicker and buy a metal com. I can't say Eli likes to be combed, particularly after a bath. He will faux-snap at us, meaning he will turn an open mouth to the space near the hand holding the comb but NEVER close his mouth. It's his way of letting us know he's had enough. I'll stop then start again later. 

I keep him in a medium length puppy cut and brush him 3 -4 times a week. Nomrally I focus the brushing on one area. Sometimes his back gets a good brushing, sometimes his tail or legs. By the end of the week he gets a good brushing but never all at once.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouragement! I wondered if it was possibly the brush, but I got what our breeder told me to get. I will invest the money in a good brush and comb, because everything on here reinforces that I will definitely get my money's worth out of it, and more importantly that it is comfortable for him. I was worked up yesterday because at our first vet visit, the vet said that he was stubborn and had an attitude after he tried to bite her when she combed the fur at his muzzle. She said that these breeds (meaning toy breeds) often are nasty. Come to think of it, after typing that out I think I need a new vet. Not one who just tells me what I want to hear, but one that is at least more positive. Thanks again!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, apparently your vet doesn't KNOW the Havanese breed, if he thinks they are nasty!! that is horrible that he would say that to you!!  Def. need a new vet!!
and I would really question your breeder if she told you to use a slicker brush on a hav!!? I have NEVER heard that, it wouldn't really DO anything as it just slicks the surface of thier hair! get a good brush and as his hair grows a metal comb is invaluable! Oh and training to have their muzzle's combed is a process, takes time and patience!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Why would your vet even try to comb his muzzle?? Was she trying to stress him?? And her comment that toy breeds are often nasty, so just judging him by her preconceived notions? I would not be favorably impressed by her either. My puppies tried to bite at that age when approached with a comb as well. Like others have said, you need to accustom the puppy to the comb and brush slowly AND every day, whether he needs brushing or not. I made the mistake of not brushing/combing Finn every day from the time we brought him home because he didn't really need it. He is doing much better now at tolerating the comb, since I have made it a point to comb him every day. But I think I made it a lot harder for myself than it had to be by not getting at it right away on a daily basis.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I started my pups out with a soft brush to get them use to the grooming. 

I soon gave up the soft brush as the hair grew longer. 

I love my CC comb, in fact, I get upset when I cannot find it to start off my grooming. 

I started off with 15 seconds here and there with soft brushing whe they were pups. Treat! All Done! Now, I can comb for hours....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacey said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement! I wondered if it was possibly the brush, but I got what our breeder told me to get. I will invest the money in a good brush and comb, because everything on here reinforces that I will definitely get my money's worth out of it, and more importantly that it is comfortable for him. I was worked up yesterday because at our first vet visit, the vet said that he was stubborn and had an attitude after he tried to bite her when she combed the fur at his muzzle. She said that these breeds (meaning toy breeds) often are nasty. Come to think of it, after typing that out I think I need a new vet. Not one who just tells me what I want to hear, but one that is at least more positive. Thanks again!


Yeah, I think you need a new vet too.:suspicious: When I first got Kodi, the head vet in our vet's office was the first to examine him, and couldn't say enough nice about him. When I brought him in for his next shots, one of the associates saw us. She was full of not-so-nice generalizations about "little dogs" and "Havanese", both in terms of temperament and health. From then on, I have specified which vet I want to see when I go in. I'd like to know how may dog patients they have of ANY breed who have achieved what Kodi has at 2 years old. Sheesh. Don't let a vet with an attitude about your kind of dog get to you. YOU are the consumer. Find another vet!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I remember when Max was a puppy, I put him in my lap and a dental chew stick with peanut butter on it between my knees. He was so preoccupied with licking off the peanut butter that he ignored the grooming.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is still really mouthy when I groom him around his face. He scared the groomer because he kept wanting to grab her scissors. She was worried that he would cut himself. Now when I am using sharp things around his face, I have my hubby distract him by stuffing him with treats. 

Do you think puppies are trying to taste/touch the things near their face?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

You have gotten fantastic advice and product recommendations already, so I just want to add that puppies are mouthy, wiggly, sometimes impatient little creatures so it doesn't surprise me at all that he would nip at you as you tried to brush him. That is definitely something you can train out of him with LOTS of patience and persistence.

Pepper was a real handful when we first got him, and he was a matted, urine-soaked, fecal covered mess! We did not have the luxury of acclimating him to the process as he was in immediate need of a complete grooming. Afterward, I kept at it with patience, treats, and gentle persistence. Today he willingly lies across my lap while I brush him out, then he lays on each side while I finish brushing and combing him. 

Digby can definitely learn to relax and tolerate, if not enjoy, the whole process if you start working with him on a daily basis now.

P.S. The vet is clearly ignorant about Havanese and may have a problem with small dogs in general. Keep that in mind if you keep her as Digby's doctor.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. Find a new vet. This breed is not a nasty breed if bred correctly. All my guys are little sweetie pies. They would never nip or bite anyone. Mr Scuds was at the vet a couple weeks ago and had to have several blood tests and they gathered a urine sample....ugh. He did not make a peep.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A lot of great advice. I think the most important is he is a puppy. 9 weeks is so very young. And he has had no training. All puppies need to learn "no bite.". My favorite way was to put a bit of butter on your hand and teach "kiss". Then when he nips say "no bite, kiss.". We need pictures!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

First, I would like to say welcome to the forum! Your puppy is being a typical puppy and trying to bite everything in sight. Our McGee was like that, too. Our older dog that we got as an older puppy (8 mos.) is finally settling down on grooming which is why I decided to start grooming immediately with McGee even though he didn't really need it. Now, at six months he lays in my lap to be groomed and even comes running to get his topknot put up! If you condition them gradually it will eventually work out. Neither of mine like getting their legs done for some reason!!!

BTW, I have read that the slicker brush can cause breakage. I only use it to get the oak squigglies off the legs when they fall twice a year - only thing that really pulls them out of the hair!


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think I can add to the wonderful advice that has been given! I just wanted to let you know that Poppy was very aggressive to me when I first tried to gently brush her...growling, bearing teeth, going to bite!! It actually frightened me! But, after basically following the advice already given, she is now such a good girl when she is groomed! The poor little soul is blowing her coat, which is made soooo much worse by the fact that she likes to go swimming everyday!! (we live on a lake). So she even tolerates 1 hour a day of nasty de matting! I finally caved and gave her a puppy cut yesterday . So don't panic, I am sure she is going to be an adorable dog!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use a greyhound comb on Quincy and would never use a slicker. The wires on a slicker could really hurt the tender skin of a puppy. I use a slicker on my sheltie Vinnie........but he is very very different coated then a hav.

I also would switch vets if they said anything like that to me. Not all toy breeds are snippy and nasty....just like not all vets are kind and friendly :wink:

They love both my boys at the vets.....I just held Quincy on his back in my arms a couple weeks ago while the tech helped me get his black nails clipped shorter. She said........I think Quincy is the softest,sweetest dog I have seen. He kissed her on her nose! 

Vin is a love muffin who adores all people,kids and animals. I have yet to run across anyone who hasn't been impressed with him. I don't know why everyone loves him,but they do and he must have just been born with the perfect personality.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement! I wondered if it was possibly the brush, but I got what our breeder told me to get. I will invest the money in a good brush and comb, because everything on here reinforces that I will definitely get my money's worth out of it, and more importantly that it is comfortable for him. I was worked up yesterday because at our first vet visit, the vet said that he was stubborn and had an attitude after he tried to bite her when she combed the fur at his muzzle. She said that these breeds (meaning toy breeds) often are nasty. Come to think of it, after typing that out I think I need a new vet. Not one who just tells me what I want to hear, but one that is at least more positive. Thanks again!


IMHO your VET has an attitude. Not all vets are for all dogs. Some prefer big dogs, some THINK all toy breeds are yappy and nasty...get yourself a vet who likes small dogs..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

An update.....I did even more research regarding vets in our area, and actually found one who has treats at least two other Havs. They also had many positive reviews on a local consumer website. The vet tech that I spoke with was so nice and helpful, and was genuinely concerned when I spoke about what had happened at his first appointment. He is going for his second round of shots on the 22nd at his new vet's office. 

As for grooming....I have been using a comb only, waiting until he is pretty tired, and it has made all the difference. He still will try to mouth the comb or walk away, but no more biting! Thank you for all the fantastic advice. I am ordering the CC comb and pin brush today!


----------

